# Srt-4 Wtf?



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

So, I'm in the market to replace my poor, tired 94 Sentra XE, and I'm liking this new SRT-4. I've heard of people in the States sighting them NOW and them being on the street. I check the Canadian website for Dodge. It just has some Press release BS and talks about how it'll have 205 hp & 215 lb-ft of torque. WTF? I thought it was more? Then I can't find anything else about it so I call the dealer.

Me: When are the SRT-4s coming in?
Guy: July or August.
Me: July? What?
Guy: Yeah, July. We've been getting a lot of interest now though.

I bet. Maybe because they already have them in California & Florida.

Grrr. Canada gets screwed again. Months after they're available nation wide in the States and with less power.

In good news though, I took a Spec-V salesman out for a scare tonight. Damn, that car's too much fun. Nice neutral balance through a tight 270 degree interchange. The salesman started on the passenger side in the back and finished up on my side of the car. It was a good car buying experience though:

Me: Hi, I'm interested in the Spec-V.
Him: Allright, I'll go grab some keys & a plate. Let's go.

WTF? I could have been some nut job. Oh, wait, after that loop, he probably thought I was.

Anyway, if you got this far, thanks for reading my incoherent rant for the night.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Yeah, Ive already seen a Yellow one and a Silver one on the streers, those things are fast man. The Silver one just took off. They look nice as hell, I love their front. Sucks to be in Canada, huh, sorry man. You wouldnt want a WRX?


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

a whole truck load of SRT-4's showed up here in Clarksville, TN
yesterday,,,one Black one and 5 yellow ones. personally I don't like the looks of them...


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

I like the price of the SRT-4, plus I've become disillusioned buy Subaru. In this town, there's too many fan boys driving WRXs, thinking they're the shit with their 227 hp AWD beast then come out to a winter Auto-X and get owned by my shitty B13 with half the power and 2 fewer driven wheels. I'm just not impressed. I know it's a good car in the right hands, but I don't want to be associated with that.

I know SRTs are ugly, but I can live with that when the car has all that power, costs a little more than the Spec-V and owns in Auto-X.

And, for those who are reaching for the BS button to respond to my comment about owning WRXs in snow with a B13, I can back it up.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

dang stay nissan bs button i can smell it through my monitor ...J/K
oh i bet that gives your ego a boost owning a wrx in a b13


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Where's my BS button? I can't find it 
The SRT-4 is underrated from factory anyway. If you get one you'll probably be putting down more that that to the wheels.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

:bs:

Oops, typo...they should really try to relocate the BS button on these HP's 

I don't mind the Suburu's too much, I just think a Sunny or Pulsar GTi-R would kick it's ass to hell and back . If Nissan built an AWD turbo car here in the states, those Suburu wannabes would have a BIG surprise riding their asses.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Hell,if they just put the SR20VET in a FWD Sentra it would kill all the other compacts-if it got traction!Come to think of it,if Subaru and Mitsubishi could figure out a way to use their turbo engines here(and,ok, the 2.4ltr STI engine is US only)why doesn't Nissan?The Mitsubishi 4G63 has been around in various forms since the early 90's(like the SR20)so I don't think it is an issue of not wanting to use an older design.The QR25DE is an OK family sedan engine,but c'mon,it can't hold a candle to the competition from Dodge, Subaru, Mazda,Honda or Mitsubishi!They have a good engine already developed and need to seriously consider using it here!


----------

